# Joining the fold



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Joining the fold with TT #4*

I've been searching for my fourth TT roadster for almost a year. I wanted used, 2016+, under 20K miles and under $35K. My biggest problem was my color preferences for desert life. No black or gray paint, and no black seats. This eliminated about 90% of the TTs in the US. While cars with these colors were asking in the low $30s for a CPO and not selling, TTs I was interested in were offered in the high $30s and selling in a week of so. I Finally found a private party sale in PA which had been advertised for months with no takers so the owner was very negotiable. The bonus for me is that private party sales are not subject to sales tax when registered in NV so I save an extra 3 grand. I'm shipping the car here since it is about the same price as driving it after considering airline ticket, gas, hotel, and meals for 4 days of 8 hour drives. So a new chariot for me for the next TT west.

https://www.autotrader.com/cars-for...akeCode1=AUDI&modelCode1=TT&clickType=listing


----------



## Mr Audi TT (Nov 6, 2019)

Very nice. Congrats! I got a white coupe on Carvana last month. Loving it! 👍🏻


----------



## druber (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice! Look forward to seeing it in 2021!


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Congrats! That's a beautiful color combo. After owning 3 Audi A3's ('09 FWD, '09 AWD, '15 AWD) finally I got myself a '16 TT roadster.


----------

